# 2016 S3 doesn't have.....



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

any trim piece on the rear door sills. The front has the black and metal looking trim piece with S3 but the rear has nothing. Pretty low rent. ]


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

crackkills said:


> any trim piece on the rear door sills. The front has the black and metal looking trim piece with S3 but the rear has nothing. Pretty low rent. ]


Sounds like a lemon, call your senator.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

weird. my 2015 has rear trim


----------



## GP813 (Jun 16, 2015)

but you guys get:

extending sun visors
Homelink
black optics

Im sure im missing other stuff.


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

crackkills said:


> any trim piece on the rear door sills. The front has the black and metal looking trim piece with S3 but the rear has nothing. Pretty low rent. ]


My 2016 has metal trim in the rear.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

TripE46 said:


> My 2016 has metal trim in the rear.


Mind posting a pic?


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

crackkills said:


> Mind posting a pic?


----------



## markmb (Aug 10, 2015)

No metal trim on my 2016. This bothers me about as much as not having quite enough mayo on my sandwich yesterday.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I thought my 2015 Prem+ A3 would not have door seals since it's a Prem+ and not a Prestige. You know how the Prestige gets those S-Line door seals. 

Well Prem+ do get Door seals (front and back). 

Like a luxury should get. 

For that I'm happy.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Weird. 2015 Prestige model HAS the rear trim......


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

GP813 said:


> extending sun visors


I seriously need to retrofit these, anyone have the part numbers?


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

crackkills said:


> Mind posting a pic?


Sorry about that.


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Right the sill, the bottom of the door I'm a ****in idiot. Yea mine does not have them either


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

demand a refund


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> demand a refund


this


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

It seems like some of the 15's and 16's have it. The ones that don't have it do you have a Premium Plus model or Prestige?


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

-LoneStar- said:


> It seems like some of the 15's and 16's have it. The ones that don't have it do you have a Premium Plus model or Prestige?


Mines a premium plus.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Seems like it may be one of those subtle differences between the Premium Plus and Prestige. Prestige cars seem to have the trim and Premium Plus don't.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

-LoneStar- said:


> Seems like it may be one of those subtle differences between the Premium Plus and Prestige. Prestige cars seem to have the trim and Premium Plus don't.


My prestige has them. Never noticed them before since I don't ride in the back.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, that's shocking. Again my P+ A3 has them. Wouldn't the Prestige get S-Line, or S3 labeled doorsills?


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Wow, that's shocking. Again my P+ A3 has them. Wouldn't the Prestige get S-Line, or S3 labeled doorsills?


OP specifies rear door sills, fronts appear to be present. The rears on the prestige are not labeled but they are of similar style.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

My 2016 Prestige S3 does not have them in the rear.


----------



## TnTNYC (Aug 1, 2012)

sevenVT said:


> Sounds like a lemon, call your senator.


Agreed. Might wanna check the tires' valve stems to be sure they aren't made of an inferior plastic as compared to the 2015's. :laugh:


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

TnTNYC said:


> Agreed. Might wanna check the tires' valve stems to be sure they aren't made of an inferior plastic as compared to the 2015's. :laugh:


I did call my senator. He said he is busy with diesel issues and will get back to me as soon as that is resolved and his intern is done blowing him.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

DAC350 said:


> My 2016 Prestige S3 does not have them in the rear.


Weird. 2016 brings new cost cutting measures huh?

Maybe someone has a part number to post for the rear sills for the needy 2016 crowd, assuming they fit of course umpkin:


----------



## sciangular (Sep 8, 2015)

Great- I didn't notice that before 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

sciangular said:


> Great- I didn't notice that before
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


My 2016 doesnt have it in the rear also. I didnt notice it until you guys mentioned it. Thanks, thanks...:banghead:


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

That's just bizarre that they took out the rear sill trim. Guess they have to make up the money somewhere for the TDI fiasco.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

lilmira said:


> That's just bizarre that they took out the rear sill trim. Guess they have to make up the money somewhere for the TDI fiasco.


My 15 S3 prestige has them in the rears.. but I had to check to make sure because I rarely even use the back seats. Regardless, it's something you would expect to be there, since they are present in the front doors..

I agree with the original post that this is pretty Low Rent for the 16 and up owners. 

Why cheap out and remove something so visibly noticeable to the customer?
I'm pretty sure my co workers Hyundai has door sill trim in all four doors:screwy:

I've always had a loyalty/love for the VW/Audi brand, hopefully the TDI fiasco doesn't cause them to do even more of this type of crap:thumbdown:


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Can you snap a pic? I wonder how much the parts cost and how the are attached.


----------



## TnTNYC (Aug 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, my 2015 Prestige A3 has sills on the rear door trim. Just a deocrative strip, don't say "S-Line" like the fronts. They are a good bit shorter than the fronts.


----------

